# POF-X | A Modern 9mm Self Defense Weapon by Pakistan Ordnance Factories



## Kompromat

POF-X is a modern self-defense weapon chambered in 9x19 Para. It has been produced by POF and being sold by Wah Industries LTD, a subsidiary of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF). It's a modern self-defense weapon, that is being offered to civilian users in Pakistan at an attractive - introductory price tag.

If any of our members want to buy this handgun, you can follow the links below.
Contact Details: exports@pof.gov.pk sales@wahindustries.com

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
7 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 739002
> 
> 
> 
> POF-X is a modern self-defense weapon chambered in 9x19 Para. It has been produced by POF and being sold by Wah Industries LTD, a subsidiary of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF). It's a modern self-defense weapon, that is being offered to civilian users in Pakistan at an attractive - introductory price tag.
> 
> If any of our members want to buy this handgun, you can follow the links below.
> Contact Details: exports@pof.gov.pk sales@wahindustries.com


Here comes another copy of Beretta. POF please if you want to steal a design then at least steal a design of modern day handgun design not a 50 year old one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ummarz

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another copy of Beretta. POF please if you want to steal a design then at least steal a design of modern day handgun design not a 50 year old one.


It’s ok. We gotta start somewhere. Afterall China not long ago was being criticized for reverse engineering. We will make it one day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Whats the price ? Now adays real difficulty is in getting a license. Quota is getting short day by day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

What are the gun ownership laws like in Pakistan?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why are soldiers not issued side arms? Why only officers get side arms in addition to their main weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another copy of Beretta. POF please if you want to steal a design then at least steal a design of modern day handgun design not a 50 year old one.



Beretta 92 is a very good gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why are soldiers not issued side arms? Why only officers get side arms in addition to their main weapon.


Pistols have been issued to soldiers as well in some Scenarios especially in WoT. Pistols are less useful in modern conventional warfare than one might think, due to the longer ranges where they become ineffective plus modern body armor which can stop them very easily. 
However I still think sidearms should be issued to soldiers and I’m sure with time they will become standard too. Hopefully one of these local options.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Horus said:


> View attachment 739002
> 
> 
> 
> POF-X is a modern self-defense weapon chambered in 9x19 Para. It has been produced by POF and being sold by Wah Industries LTD, a subsidiary of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF). It's a modern self-defense weapon, that is being offered to civilian users in Pakistan at an attractive - introductory price tag.
> 
> If any of our members want to buy this handgun, you can follow the links below.
> Contact Details: exports@pof.gov.pk sales@wahindustries.com


Pakistan is a thriving arms market, it should ask US manufacturers to set up plants in Pak to make weapons for domestic market. Cost of production in pakistan will be lower compared to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CodeforFood

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another copy of Beretta. POF please if you want to steal a design then at least steal a design of modern day handgun design not a 50 year old one.


Dude what is a modern design. This is a time tested design if you are trying to compare this with a Stryker fire gun then that is an apple to orange comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why are soldiers not issued side arms? Why only officers get side arms in addition to their main weapon.


name one country where a soldier carries a pistol. what would be the reason for a soldier carrying a short range (and relative to a rifle) inaccurate weapon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why are soldiers not issued side arms? Why only officers get side arms in addition to their main weapon.


*"The Officer Pistol and Army Tradition*

For centuries, commissioned Army officers were looked at as a breed apart from the riff-raff in the ranks. As War History says, officers came from the nobility; carrying swords rather than pikes or bows marked them as elite. Carrying a pistol served the same purpose: it was more of a close-quarters weapon than a rifle, so it seemed braver and more chivalric for officers to carry a pistol rather than a longer-range weapon." https://work.chron.com/army-officers-required-carry-pistols-24321.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

doorstar said:


> name one country where a soldier carries a pistol. what would be the reason for a soldier carrying a short range (and relative to a rifle) inaccurate weapon?


No offense. But in our times that is a bit of a stupid question. Almost every nation has side arm issued to officers. Unless they are higher up the chain away from the frontlines.


----------



## Trango Towers

Horus said:


> View attachment 739002
> 
> 
> 
> POF-X is a modern self-defense weapon chambered in 9x19 Para. It has been produced by POF and being sold by Wah Industries LTD, a subsidiary of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF). It's a modern self-defense weapon, that is being offered to civilian users in Pakistan at an attractive - introductory price tag.
> 
> If any of our members want to buy this handgun, you can follow the links below.
> Contact Details: exports@pof.gov.pk sales@wahindustries.com


Can civilians buy guns .... I thought licences were banned


----------



## Metal 0-1

Some considerations. POF should make a flaired magwell and it slide should have a way for mounting a RMR.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Metal 0-1 said:


> Some considerations. POF should make a flaired magwell and it slide should have a way for mounting a RMR.


Maybe if we're lucky in the next 50 years. Some uncle will wake up on the right side of bed and a light bulb will go on. Otherwise I wouldn't hold my breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why are soldiers not issued side arms? Why only officers get side arms in addition to their main weapon.



Because a side arm is virtually useless on a battlefield.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

jamal18 said:


> Because a side arm is virtually useless on a battlefield.


Depends on type of battlefield. If you're fighting a conventional trench to trench war then yes.

If you end up fighting somewhat of a decentralized war in urban environment. Which I believe in these times is inevitable as conventional warfare mostly likely will end in stalemate between India and Pakistan.


----------



## jamal18

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Depends on type of battlefield. If you're fighting a conventional trench to trench war then yes.
> 
> If you end up fighting somewhat of a decentralized war in urban environment. Which I believe in these times is inevitable as conventional warfare mostly likely will end in stalemate between India and Pakistan.



Even in an urban enviroment they aren't much use, I assure you.

Soldiers training in FIBUA ( fighting in built up enviroment) have their standard personal weapon, never a pistol.


----------



## doorstar

doorstar said:


> what would be the reason for a soldier carrying a short range and inaccurate weapon?





Ahmet Pasha said:


> that is a bit of a stupid question. Almost every nation has side arm issued to officers. Unless they are higher up the chain away from the frontlines.





Ahmet Pasha said:


> jamal18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a side arm is virtually useless on a battlefield.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on type of battlefield.
Click to expand...

 if I may be so bold as to ask how many types of battlefield are there and how many times have you fought in one (esp. with a pistol) ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> POF should make a flaired magwell and it slide should have a way for mounting a RMR.


----------



## Blacklight

Metal 0-1 said:


> Some considerations. POF should make a flaired magwell and it slide should have a way for mounting a RMR.



It does come with a picatinny rail, so eventually we could see the slide having an RMR mounting in its next version / eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

This is a copy of Beretta 92fs, infact POF collaborated with Turkish company Girsan and copied their Regard 92.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

CodeforFood said:


> Dude what is a modern design. This is a time tested design if you are trying to compare this with a Stryker fire gun then that is an apple to orange comparison.



A modern design is sleek, lightweight, easy to carry and shoot with easy to conceal qualities at the same time being durable


----------



## Thorough Pro

Looks like made in Turkey, assembled in Pakistan.
Hint: Serial #


----------



## TNT

Anyone know the price?? Also its fairly easy for anyone in Pakistan to get a license for 9mm pistol.


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> A modern design is sleek, lightweight, easy to carry and shoot with easy to conceal qualities at the same time being durable


That is usually not applicable for full size pistol. There is still market for all metal full size pistols in the market. Ppl in Usa still buy barretta 92fx here.


----------



## Paul2

tower9 said:


> What are the gun ownership laws like in Pakistan?


If you live in NWFP, you can get a license for a private artillery piece, or so they said to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

CodeforFood said:


> That is usually not applicable for full size pistol. There is still market for all metal full size pistols in the market. Ppl in Usa still buy barretta 92fx here.



There are many mordern full size pistols.

I never said there is no market for metal pistols and beretta 92fx is not considered a modern pistol. 

People in US still buy 1911 more than a beretta 92fx so whats your point anyway??


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> There are many mordern full size pistols.
> 
> I never said there is no market for metal pistols and beretta 92fx is not considered a modern pistol.
> 
> People in US still buy 1911 more than a beretta 92fx so whats your point anyway??


My point in all this is that these type of pistols are still relevant. I don't think we can categorize this one just yet from the bucket of modern pistols.


----------



## Daghalodi

CodeforFood said:


> My point in all this is that these type of pistols are still relevant. I don't think we can categorize this one just yet from the bucket of modern pistols.



A russian Tokarev tt 30 bore pistol is also still relevant. Its a very popular pistol in Pakistan. 

However it is not considered a modern pistol.

Your point that something which is old and still being used should be considered as modern firearm just because it is still relevant has no significance.


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> A russian Tokarev tt 30 bore pistol is also still relevant. Its a very popular pistol in Pakistan.
> 
> However it is not considered a modern pistol.
> 
> Your point that something which is old and still being used should be considered as modern firearm just because it is still relevant has no significance.


and what is the definition of modern pistol again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

any idea how much it's for and where can i get it from?


----------



## SecularNationalist

Horus said:


> View attachment 739002
> 
> 
> 
> POF-X is a modern self-defense weapon chambered in 9x19 Para. It has been produced by POF and being sold by Wah Industries LTD, a subsidiary of Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF). It's a modern self-defense weapon, that is being offered to civilian users in Pakistan at an attractive - introductory price tag.
> 
> If any of our members want to buy this handgun, you can follow the links below.
> Contact Details: exports@pof.gov.pk sales@wahindustries.com


Another beretta copy. 
Few years ago they launched the same gun with I think PK-9 name. Now they just change the name.


----------



## SecularNationalist

Daghalodi said:


> A russian Tokarev tt 30 bore pistol is also still relevant. Its a very popular pistol in Pakistan.
> 
> However it is not considered a modern pistol.
> 
> Your point that something which is old and still being used should be considered as modern firearm just because it is still relevant has no significance.


Tt30 is a true bad a$$ by all means. 
You can call it not modern at your own choice but that pistol can still defeat most modern pistols. It's 7.62*25 bullet long range and penetration is unmatched. That bullet can even penetrate the level 1 bullet proof vest and helmets . That pistol was designed for a battlefield not for the self defence purpose MODERN pistols we see today. 
That pistol was extensively used in WW2 and made russia won a war against germans. It's simple design, reliability and a good metullargy is a lethal combination.
Though here I am talking about the original Russian tokarev or these days made by serbian zastava arms or Chinese norinco. The vastly produced darra copies with local bullets in pakistan are definitely not a like for like comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 741997


Sir did you used it yourself ? How good is it ?


----------



## Metal 0-1

Horus said:


> View attachment 741997


If you can please share a close of it's beaver tail , grip, slide and other side.


----------



## Capt. Karnage

In India iof gives us .32 bore shit for pistols and revolver and that too at outrageous prices. Pakistanis are so lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Capt. Karnage said:


> In India iof gives us .32 bore shit for pistols and revolver and that too at outrageous prices. Pakistanis are so lucky.



True

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Pakistan should regulate the PDWs and it has a huge potential to earn good money in Pakistan. We are paying hefty amounts for Turkish and Chinese weapons while POF can make good money.


----------



## Daghalodi

SecularNationalist said:


> Tt30 is a true bad a$$ by all means.
> You can call it not modern at your own choice but that pistol can still defeat most modern pistols. It's 7.62*25 bullet long range and penetration is unmatched. That bullet can even penetrate the level 1 bullet proof vest and helmets . That pistol was designed for a battlefield not for the self defence purpose MODERN pistols we see today.
> That pistol was extensively used in WW2 and made russia won a war against germans. It's simple design, reliability and a good metullargy is a lethal combination.
> Though here I am talking about the original Russian tokarev or these days made by serbian zastava arms or Chinese norinco. The vastly produced darra copies with local bullets in pakistan are definitely not a like for like comparison.



If you look at an Ak47. It is one of the best, most reliable assault rifle.

However it is not considered a modern firearm.

I have never said weapons used during world war 2 are bad.

All I said a modern firearm is different for yesterday's firearm.

Never owned TT 30 bore , although I have used and fired it. 

I used to own Taurus Pt92 which is a copy of Beretta 92. However I find the weapon to be heavy and not easy to conceal carry.

In NO way that weapon is bad.

Went and bought a strikerfire pistol Carcal F 9mm. God Lord!! I just loved the pistol. One of the sweetest trigger, less recoil, light, easy to carry, quick sights.

Its a shame I had to give it away.




CodeforFood said:


> and what is the definition of modern pistol again



Nevermind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

Review was bit short in my opinion. Also, the price wasn't really given. Though the handling of the weapon was nice and also video footage was nice. Would have really appreciated if the exact price was also mentioned.


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> If you look at an Ak47. It is one of the best, most reliable assault rifle.
> 
> However it is not considered a modern firearm.
> 
> I have never said weapons used during world war 2 are bad.
> 
> All I said a modern firearm is different for yesterday's firearm.
> 
> Never owned TT 30 bore , although I have used and fired it.
> 
> I used to own Taurus Pt92 which is a copy of Beretta 92. However I find the weapon to be heavy and not easy to conceal carry.
> 
> In NO way that weapon is bad.
> 
> Went and bought a strikerfire pistol Carcal F 9mm. God Lord!! I just loved the pistol. One of the sweetest trigger, less recoil, light, easy to carry, quick sights.
> 
> Its a shame I had to give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind


you are mixing two concepts.
I have a concealed carry fire arm sig p365 and I have a Walther ppq2 for home they are not for the same purpose. If I can conceal Walther I rather have that since it has less recoil because of its wait and some custom work I did. One does not make the other old or modern. Just different use. You think sig p226 is not modern? it is being carried as a side arm by lots of service folks...
My two cents.
Not sure what your experience is with the handguns, but I am a member at a gun club here and I have tried pretty much 80 to 90 percent of handguns out there on the range. Beretta still pretty relevant for its use.


----------



## Daghalodi

CodeforFood said:


> you are mixing two concepts.
> I have a concealed carry fire arm sig p365 and I have a Walther ppq2 for home they are not for the same purpose. If I can conceal Walther I rather have that since it has less recoil because of its wait and some custom work I did. One does not make the other old or modern. Just different use. You think sig p226 is not modern? it is being carried as a side arm by lots of service folks...
> My two cents.
> Not sure what your experience is with the handguns, but I am a member at a gun club here and I have tried pretty much 80 to 90 percent of handguns out there on the range. Beretta still pretty relevant for its use.



Dont get me wrong. A sig p226 is an amazing firearm, but it is heavy and not easy to conceal carry.

I dont know what is your understanding of modern Firearm.

But one for the house, one for conceal carry is bit amateur to be honest.

In my opinion, any firearm you choose should be trained on, so you can use it properly when the time comes.

Im not saying keeping one at home for home defense and keeping one as your daily carry gun is wrong. All im saying its better to pick a weapon, train on it, build your confidence , analyze your Strengths and Weakness so when the time comes, your ready.

Sir this is my two cents.

I dont have no gun experience nor am i member of any gun club.

Yes I have a striker Fired Pistol that I use for my safety. I have trained on it and I can Shoot better with that and I think its better than my previous pistols that were heavy and required more efforts to conceal carry and acquire target quickly.


In No way im discrediting a Sig P226 or a Beretta 92 or even 1911.

I am definately a noob when it comes to guns. So enjoy your day


----------



## Longhorn

That's all every town in every province of Pakistan needs, another cheap pistol.


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> Dont get me wrong. A sig p226 is an amazing firearm, but it is heavy and not easy to conceal carry.
> 
> I dont know what is your understanding of modern Firearm.
> 
> But one for the house, one for conceal carry is bit amateur to be honest.
> 
> In my opinion, any firearm you choose should be trained on, so you can use it properly when the time comes.
> 
> Im not saying keeping one at home for home defense and keeping one as your daily carry gun is wrong. All im saying its better to pick a weapon, train on it, build your confidence , analyze your Strengths and Weakness so when the time comes, your ready.
> 
> Sir this is my two cents.
> 
> I dont have no gun experience nor am i member of any gun club.
> 
> Yes I have a striker Fired Pistol that I use for my safety. I have trained on it and I can Shoot better with that and I think its better than my previous pistols that were heavy and required more efforts to conceal carry and acquire target quickly.
> 
> 
> In No way im discrediting a Sig P226 or a Beretta 92 or even 1911.
> 
> I am definately a noob when it comes to guns. So enjoy your day


Conceal carry is not the definition of modern dear friend 


Daghalodi said:


> Dont get me wrong. A sig p226 is an amazing firearm, but it is heavy and not easy to conceal carry.
> 
> I dont know what is your understanding of modern Firearm.
> 
> But one for the house, one for conceal carry is bit amateur to be honest.
> 
> In my opinion, any firearm you choose should be trained on, so you can use it properly when the time comes.
> 
> Im not saying keeping one at home for home defense and keeping one as your daily carry gun is wrong. All im saying its better to pick a weapon, train on it, build your confidence , analyze your Strengths and Weakness so when the time comes, your ready.
> 
> Sir this is my two cents.
> 
> I dont have no gun experience nor am i member of any gun club.
> 
> Yes I have a striker Fired Pistol that I use for my safety. I have trained on it and I can Shoot better with that and I think its better than my previous pistols that were heavy and required more efforts to conceal carry and acquire target quickly.
> 
> 
> In No way im discrediting a Sig P226 or a Beretta 92 or even 1911.
> 
> I am definately a noob when it comes to guns. So enjoy your day


I train with all my fire arms. I would not claim to be a professional. However, that said I know enough to have an intelligent conversation. Talking big never get anyone anywhere.


Daghalodi said:


> Dont get me wrong. A sig p226 is an amazing firearm, but it is heavy and not easy to conceal carry.
> 
> I dont know what is your understanding of modern Firearm.
> 
> But one for the house, one for conceal carry is bit amateur to be honest.
> 
> In my opinion, any firearm you choose should be trained on, so you can use it properly when the time comes.
> 
> Im not saying keeping one at home for home defense and keeping one as your daily carry gun is wrong. All im saying its better to pick a weapon, train on it, build your confidence , analyze your Strengths and Weakness so when the time comes, your ready.
> 
> Sir this is my two cents.
> 
> I dont have no gun experience nor am i member of any gun club.
> 
> Yes I have a striker Fired Pistol that I use for my safety. I have trained on it and I can Shoot better with that and I think its better than my previous pistols that were heavy and required more efforts to conceal carry and acquire target quickly.
> 
> 
> In No way im discrediting a Sig P226 or a Beretta 92 or even 1911.
> 
> I am definately a noob when it comes to guns. So enjoy your day


I train with all my fire arms. I would not claim to be a professional. However, that said I know enough to have an intelligent conversation. Talking big never get anyone anywhere.
As for keeping two separate ones being amateur not sure I get this argument of yours. You are making an assumption that I am less accomplished at using one over the other . Truly said I am ok with either. I am not John wick (lol) but I can shoot at a reasonable target. for a civilian like me it is more than enough.


----------



## Daghalodi

CodeforFood said:


> Conceal carry is not the definition of modern dear friend
> 
> I train with all my fire arms. I would not claim to be a professional. However, that said I know enough to have an intelligent conversation. Talking big never get anyone anywhere.
> 
> I train with all my fire arms. I would not claim to be a professional. However, that said I know enough to have an intelligent conversation. Talking big never get anyone anywhere.
> As for keeping two separate ones being amateur not sure I get this argument of yours. You are making an assumption that I am less accomplished at using one over the other . Truly said I am ok with either. I am not John wick (lol) but I can shoot at a reasonable target. for a civilian like me it is more than enough.



Come On! Im a Nobody to Judge anyone or even make assumptions.

I personally think its better to train on a weapon that you have confidence with instead of keeping one for home one for daily carry. Obviously thats just my personal opinion and Im not perfect.



Please my post is directed towards a general understanding and not towards you in any way or manner.

Please look at the broader picture here and dont stick on a single point like conceal carry.


For example if you let me pick a weapon between Beretta 92 and glock 17. Id chose a glock...not because I can conceal carry it, but a glock is lighter, easy to handle, ergonomics, balance, quick sights and I can carry it all day without breaking a sweat.At the end of the day I can shoot better with it.

But this doesnt mean a beretta 92 is bad choice. Im just differentiating my understanding of a modern firearm.

That being said, im sure everyone has their own preference.


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> Come On! Im a Nobody to Judge anyone or even make assumptions.
> 
> I personally think its better to train on a weapon that you have confidence with instead of keeping one for home one for daily carry. Obviously thats just my personal opinion and Im not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Please my post is directed towards a general understanding and not towards you in any way or manner.
> 
> Please look at the broader picture here and dont stick on a single point like conceal carry.
> 
> 
> For example if you let me pick a weapon between Beretta 92 and glock 17. Id chose a glock...not because I can conceal carry it, but a glock is lighter, easy to handle, ergonomics, balance, quick sights and I can carry it all day without breaking a sweat.At the end of the day I can shoot better with it.
> 
> But this doesnt mean a beretta 92 is bad choice. Im just differentiating my understanding of a modern firearm.
> 
> That being said, im sure everyone has their own preference.


neither of them b92fs nor g17 are made to carry (with concealment in mind). May be you want to go to g19  and b92 compact for that balance. Out of these I would also choose glock if i want just one firearm to do it all. Besides i like the glock grip angle(and the price). Though that said it is still preference. Some ppl like DA/SA over stryker fired. In this comparison glock will always win for me based on my preferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

CodeforFood said:


> neither of them b92fs nor g17 are made to carry (with concealment in mind). May be you want to go to g19  and b92 compact for that balance. Out of these I would also choose glock if i want just one firearm to do it all. Besides i like the glock grip angle(and the price). Though that said it is still preference. Some ppl like DA/SA over stryker fired. In this comparison glock will always win for me based on my preferences.



Surprise!! I can conceal carry G 17 easily.

Okay lets not start a striker fire vs Hammer Fire argument now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Capt. Karnage said:


> In India iof gives us .32 bore shit for pistols and revolver and that too at outrageous prices. Pakistanis are so lucky.


yes the situation here is better then India but we Pakistanis are still not satisfied, we want better guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

what do you think ?

@CodeforFood

@SecularNationalist


----------



## RescueRanger

PK-09 is a good bit of equipment. Owned one, used one many times on the range, over 500 rounds fired. Recommend it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

Daghalodi said:


> what do you think ?
> 
> @CodeforFood
> 
> @SecularNationalist


For me g19 is still a better option for 9mm. I can still put a 17 round mag in that if needed. But since I already have a Walther ppq, I don't see a pressing need. The one that does gives me an urge is g30 sf, which I might buy at some point.


----------



## anwarma

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another copy of Beretta. POF please if you want to steal a design then at least steal a design of modern day handgun design not a 50 year old one.




Beretta 92FS patent expired years ago , POF is not the only one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Ghazi

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another copy of Beretta. POF please if you want to steal a design then at least steal a design of modern day handgun design not a 50 year old one.


There is a difference between stealing design and getting license to reproduce same design as all designs are patent. Either you dont have any knowledge or you are biased.


----------



## ProudPak

ummarz said:


> It’s ok. We gotta start somewhere. Afterall China not long ago was being criticized for reverse engineering. We will make it one day


My dear you can start on a modern gun as well. Why start on an old one?


----------



## RescueRanger

CodeforFood said:


> For me g19 is still a better option for 9mm. I can still put a 17 round mag in that if needed. But since I already have a Walther ppq, I don't see a pressing need. The one that does gives me an urge is g30 sf, which I might buy at some point.


Try buying a G19 in Pakistan...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

RescueRanger said:


> Try buying a G19 in Pakistan...


I would have difficulty getting a license Pakistan let alone buy G19 . Btw I don't own one because i don't like to collect i have my firearms that i absolutely and need for hunting and personal safety.


----------



## RescueRanger

CodeforFood said:


> I would have difficulty getting a license Pakistan let alone buy G19 . Btw I don't own one because i don't like to collect i have my firearms that i absolutely and need for hunting and personal safety.


Like I said try buying one and then you can put it on your wish list. Even G17 in absolute shit condition will cost you an arm and a leg. 

Why spend mega bucks when you can reasonable performance from a Turkish Zigana sport or Beretta? 

Besides g19, what will you need it for? Let's be realistic? First 3 seconds of a firefight determine who lives or dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

CodeforFood said:


> I would have difficulty getting a license Pakistan let alone buy G19 . Btw I don't own one because i don't like to collect i have my firearms that i absolutely and need for hunting and personal safety.


I believe you just caught part of this discussion 🙂. I was actually questionping ppl who think 92fs is an old design. In my opinion it is not. Glock was brought in some comparisons and for what it offers and if price is not an issue it is great. I have tried pretty much all various guns on the range. Glock’s grip angle I always found it to be more naturally pointing for me. Still did not think of buying one. I just have a sig p365xl and a Sarsilmaz Sar9 that I take with me in the woods with +p rounds. Otherwise sig suits best for my needs.


----------



## Sinnerman108

It seems POF has removed the sidearms section from their website 

can anyone confirm if they are still selling those ?

and maybe update on the process as well ;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## altafahmed

ummarz said:


> It’s ok. We gotta start somewhere. Afterall China not long ago was being criticized for reverse engineering. We will make it one day


It's ok, start with a copy of a modern gun.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> No offense. But in our times that is a bit of a stupid question. Almost every nation has side arm issued to officers. Unless they are higher up the chain away from the frontlines.


He didn't got your point correctly, he is talking about pistol as main weapon not as a sidearm.


----------

